# seeking advice on shipping stuff to USA



## adventurer (Nov 25, 2009)

I plan on moving to the USA permanently in Spring. Am looking for advice on best ways to ship things. Not furniture but lots of other personal belongings. Have been considering buying a medium size transit van and packing everything in it and shipping the van with all my possessions inside. Would just be grateful for advice from people who have already done it, on the best and easiest way to go about packing and shipping whether in crates or vans. Moving to Cincinnati. 

Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

adventurer said:


> Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


The Transit van idea is not going to work. If you've got that amount of stuff, you'll need a container or part thereof.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you value any of the stuff you're planning on shipping, talk to a real shipping company - whether a freight/cargo company or a removals company that does international shipping. You definitely want to consider insuring your shipment. Accidents happen and sometimes there is damage - in which case, you'll wish you had taken them up on the insurance.

Then, too, there is the other convenience of having a customs agent at the receiving end to clear your shipment through customs. Much, much easier than having to do it yourself, especially if you're moving to someplace like Cincinnati, where you might have to travel to one of the port cities in order to clear customs. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Van
It will have to pass customs and DOT which will probably mean modifications to US specifications. It has to be shipped empty.

Crates
You can go the route of DHL or whatever mail system the UK offers. Pack it and declare contents yourself. You can hire a professional shipper to pack, crate, ship and handle customs for you.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

adventurer said:


> I plan on moving to the USA permanently in Spring. Am looking for advice on best ways to ship things. Not furniture but lots of other personal belongings. Have been considering buying a medium size transit van and packing everything in it and shipping the van with all my possessions inside. Would just be grateful for advice from people who have already done it, on the best and easiest way to go about packing and shipping whether in crates or vans. Moving to Cincinnati.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


I think if you have enough stuff to fill a transit van then you had best look to a removals company in the UK. Get several quotes.

You will probably be offered space in a shared container. You can pack boxes yourself but these will be supplied by the removal company. They will also want itemised lists of contents.

I would start looking now so it is not too much of a rush nearer the time. 

The company we used have been very helpful, especially with the paperwork!

Best wishes


----------



## Kazt1 (Oct 12, 2009)

adventurer said:


> I plan on moving to the USA permanently in Spring. Am looking for advice on best ways to ship things. Not furniture but lots of other personal belongings. Have been considering buying a medium size transit van and packing everything in it and shipping the van with all my possessions inside. Would just be grateful for advice from people who have already done it, on the best and easiest way to go about packing and shipping whether in crates or vans. Moving to Cincinnati.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


We used a company called Excess Baggage Co. who were very helpful when we shipped from London to the US in Feb this year. We just did personal belongings, photos etc. We shipped 5 suitcases, which took around 5 weeks to arrive in the US and it cost about 350 GBP. The forms were very simple to understand.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Kirsty Parsons (Feb 1, 2010)

adventurer said:


> I plan on moving to the USA permanently in Spring. Am looking for advice on best ways to ship things. Not furniture but lots of other personal belongings. Have been considering buying a medium size transit van and packing everything in it and shipping the van with all my possessions inside. Would just be grateful for advice from people who have already done it, on the best and easiest way to go about packing and shipping whether in crates or vans. Moving to Cincinnati.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


Dont do that!  Cool badger is right.......speak to a removal company about what we call a groupage or shared container. This is where you share the space in a container with people also heading to the same area, so you pay for only the space you take up. It's the most cost effective way to ship a smaller amoutn and as professionals they can guide you through all the paperwork and ensure everything is dealt with properly at the other end. 

The van idea wouldnt work as you aren't allowed to pack inside vehicles that are being shipped unfortunately, and I think it would cost you quite alot more than groupage! 

Get 3 quotes and ensure they are all quoting like for like so that you can compare easily, look for a mover who is a member of the BAR Overseas Group (that way your advanced payment is guaranteed if anything happens to the company) and members of the FIDI FAIM network to give you the peace of mind that you're using a reputable mover.


----------

